# Reliable ear protection?



## Moeror (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone know any brands of ear protection (ear muffs, or plugs or both) that are very reliable and not cheapy or anyhing. I don't want to skimp in this department. Protection is worth every penny.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Because of federal law, just about any earmuff-style hearing protector will be sufficient. Just get the best you can afford.
My wife and I use earmuffs we bought at our local hardware-and-lumber-yard. I didn't look at the brand name; I was interested only in the attenuation figures, and all the muffs they had for sale were about the same in that department, regardless of price.
Higher price brings somewhat greater comfort. It can also bring electronic amplification with a sharp cutoff, so you can hear people talking in normal voices until a loud noise intrudes and the electronics automatically shut down for an instant to protect you.

I still occasionally use disposable foam earplugs, because they're convenient. They work well for me, especially for rifle practice.
However I have suffered some hearing loss from a couple of hours of shooting with no protection at all, many years ago, so I'm not the one to advise on this particular subject.
Except to say, *"Always use hearing protection!"*


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I use Peltor muffs. As I recall they have an NRR rating of 29dB. They work great, but there are plenty others on the market and you should be able to get a quality pair for $30 or so.

BTW, though they are more than satisfactory alone, I've come to wearing foam plugs under the muffs just for the added protection, a little something I've picked up around here. Plus I do all my shooting indoors, which tends to be somewhat harder on the ears. Can't be too careful with the hearing.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I usually wear foam plugs under a set of cheepie muffs - they're comfortable and they work well.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I use the Silencio blue moldable rubbery/foamy plugs when shooting rimfire, and then add a set of earmuffs when going to centerfire. I too like the added protection of a two-layer system, especially when indoors. The Surefire plugs work well too.

Any brand made for shooting will work. The choice is dependant on cost, and more importantly, fit. 

Really though, it's the last thing you have to sweat as far as choice decisions go.....

PhilR.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

I use Radians Terminator earmuffs. 29NRR and pretty comfy. I think the muffs were only about $15-$18. I need better safety glasses (need something that works with prescription glasses but is still comfortable) but that's eyes not ears.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Liko81 said:


> I use Radians Terminator earmuffs. 29NRR and pretty comfy. I think the muffs were only about $15-$18. I need better safety glasses (need something that works with prescription glasses but is still comfortable) but that's eyes not ears.


Don't mean to hi-jack the thread but Liko81, check out this thread I started on the very topic of eyes for glass wearers. If you're anywhere near a Lowe's you should be able to pick these up and they're only $3. They are really comfortable and offer great protection:

http://handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=14172

Hope this helps.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

i picked up a pair of winchester ear muffs at walmart for a whopping 7.00, foam headband, and adjustable as well. 26db reduction.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You're going to get as many different answers as there are responses to this thread. Find something that has a high rating of noise protection and is comfortable for you.


----------



## TDIllini (Jan 5, 2008)

Just remember that the decibel difference is not linear, but the higher it goes the more energy difference there is between levels.

I went with some earmuffs that are 30 or 31db. I just bought the highest I could find. In fact, I still think it's not enough because when people are blasting anything bigger than a 9mm on the indoor range it is incredibly distracting and still bothers my ears quite a bit. They even let people shoot rifles in there so when a .308 is going off in the next booth it's really bad.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Add a pair of disposable foam earplugs, under the muffs.
And wash them after each use, so they don't have to be disposable.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Add a pair of disposable foam earplugs, under the muffs.
> And wash them after each use, so they don't have to be disposable.


+1 on the non-disposable type...:smt033


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Since I work at Ford, I have an endless supply of foamies to use. I rarely use muffs as they tend to give an "echo" effect, and it bugs me. Plus they tend not to protect as much as properly inserted plugs.

And on the note of properly inserted plugs...make sure yours ARE IN ALL THE WAY! Every time I'm at the range some dude basically set them into his ear and hoped for the best. They offer virtually no protection then. The DNR range I go to has the range officer check people for plugs, and most people don't have them in all the way. If you're looking into the mirror, you shouldn't be able to see them.

Don't need a bunch of deaf people in the next 20 years :smt023


----------



## scubastevie00 (Jul 16, 2008)

I personally use in ear protection. I also have muffs to wear if I notice its loud(IE alot of people firing .45's around me)..


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I use Peltor for my handguns and my shotgun shooting....also....the ear insert baffled type that are sold by Sports Authority or any other similar sporting goods stores, are actually very good at about -26 DNR....and they only cost about 3 bucks.


----------



## cidah (Jul 19, 2008)

I have some custom made earplugs that I made myself back when I was working as a hearing aid technician. I don't really know of anyone that sells these but anywhere that does any type of re-shelling of hearing aids. Look in the phone book. These are basically full acrylic molds of the inside of my ear. They are VERY comfortable and work very well. I originally made these for hearing protection during band rehearsals and drum practice sessions.


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

surefire cheap and good.


----------



## jwmahoney (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't know what mine are called but they are the military ones in which you can hear people talking and things like that because there are small holes built in but loud noises like gun fire close up the holes and everything is quiet. They are great!


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I use standard foam earplugs. Seem to give me the best protection over all the cheap and even decent muffs/plugs. You need to really shove them in there to get the full protection.


----------



## SV650Squid (Apr 9, 2008)

kev74 said:


> I usually wear foam plugs under a set of cheepie muffs - they're comfortable and they work well.


This is what I tend to do. I especially double up on hearing protection when I go to the NRA range in Fairfax with my AR-15 (they allow rifles indoors).


----------



## KCabbage (Jun 4, 2008)

I use the litte rubber plugs that go inside the canal although i've been wanting to get some electronic ones.


----------

